# Sprudelsteinbecken-Grün, Grün, Grün ich kann die Farbe nicht mehr sehn!!!



## GartenEden (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebes Forum,   :__ nase 

ich hab ja schon mal euren Rat gesucht und auch nützliche Tipps bekommen, doch jetzt muss ich nochmal richtig "dumm" fragen.:hai  

Es geht schon mal wieder um unseren Sprudelstein, ich hab ja geschrieben das
unser neues Sprudelsteinbecken immer gleich wieder grün wird, hab mich jetzt
auch in Geduld geübt und abgewartet ob das mit dem grünen Wasser besser wird. Und jetzt mal meine echt "dumme Frage".
   
Diese Algen die sich wenn man neues Wasser in das Becken gibt bilden, sind die im Wasser und bleiben die im Wasser oder lagern die sich am Boden ab wenn sie "ausgeblüht" haben. Weil ich jetzt den Eindruck habe das das Wasser wieder klar ist aber eben der ganze Boden grün ist und das Becken bzw. das Wasser nur grün wirkt weil es vom Boden her grün durchleuchtet.

Ich wollte jetzt gerne wissen, ob es Sinn mach das "ausgeblühte" Wasser in Fässer abzupumpen, den "grünen" Boden und den Kies mit Hochdruckreiniger
zu säubern und dann das alte "bereits ausgeblühte" Wasser wieder in das Becken zurück zu pumpen und eventuell die Verdunstung mit etwas Brunnenwasser auszugleichen. Oder kann ich mir die ganze Aktion schenken
weil diese Algen nach wie vor im Wasser sind und sich gleich wieder am Boden ablagern und ich dann wieder das gleiche Ergebnis habe wie vor der Säuberungsaktion.:beeten   

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie helfen, ich will doch nur egal wie einfach klares Wasser bzw. ein sauberes Becken. Mein Mann hat gesagt wenn wir das nicht hinkriegen. Dann schmeisst er alles raus und gibt Clor in das Wasser und das wars dann für Ihn mit Natur pur und so, doch ich bin halt von der Chemiekeule gar nicht so begeistert, da ich dann auf meine Wasserplanzen und auf meinen kleinen Molch verzichten müsste und ich auch diesen Clorgeruch nicht unbedingt vom dem Haus haben muss. Aber ein Sprudelstein der immer gleich grün bzw. dunkel wird und ein ewig grünes Becken ist halt auch nicht was man sich unbedingt wünscht. 

Bitte schreibt mir von euren Erfahrungen bzw. wenn ichr noch Infos wollt natürlich auch. Danke einstweilen an alle.
  
Liebe Grüße aus Mittelfranken.:cu


----------



## karsten. (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sprudelsteinbecken-Grün, Grün, Grün ich kann die Farbe nicht mehr sehn!!!*

Hallo

bevor ich sage : 

_"lass Deinen Mann das Chlor reinschütten ! .... 
Ihr kommt nicht gegen die Natur an    
ihr könntet sie aber nutzen ....."
_
zeig doch mal Eure Anlage !


mfG


----------



## GartenEden (23. Juli 2008)

*Sprudelstein-Becken- Bilder !!!*

Hallo liebes Forum,  

da ich die Bilder zu meinen anderen Beitrag nicht mehr anhängen konnte, hier mal ein paar Bilder damit ihr euch mal vorstellen könnt, von was ich rede und wie den das Becken und der Stein so aussieht. Hoffe es klappt mit dem Hochladen. Ich steh nämlich mit dem Computer auf Kriegsfuß eigentlich!!!
   
Viel Spaß beim Anschauen und vielleicht krieg ich ja ein Feedback.
   
Liebe Grüße.
   :cu :cu


----------



## GartenEden (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sprudelsteinbecken-Grün, Grün, Grün ich kann die Farbe nicht mehr sehn!!!*

Hallo Karsten,

hab noch bei den Einsteigerfragen ein paar Bilder eingestellt, allerdings unter einen neuen Eintrag weil es unter diesem nicht mehr ging. Hoffe man kann sich vorstellen wie ich das meine.

Hoffe bis bald.

GartenEden 

_EDIT by Annett: Beide Themen für mehr Übersichtlichkeit zusammengefügt._


----------



## karsten. (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sprudelstein-Becken- Bilder !!!*

Hallo

hübsch  


nur  





mit der Sempervivum Bepflanzung und der Nutzung als Quellstein werdet Ihr auf Dauer keine Freude haben . 
Hauswurze sind eher Hunger-  äh Durst-künstler   
 

vor alle in den feuchten Bereichen werden sie nicht überleben. Dafür gibt´s aber herrliche __ Farne und Moose die sich hier ansiedeln ließen . 

Zu Deinem "Farb"problem  

Durch den stetigen natürlichen Eintrag von Nährstoffen 
(Pollen ,Staub, Insekten usw. ) und keinerlei Nährstoffaustrag
werdet Ihr Euch wohl an das Grün gewöhnen müssen :shock 

oder 


  aber in irgend einer Form eine Art Filter integrieren
vielleicht so in der Art  

eventuell auch UVC mit geeignetem externen Feinstofffilter 

_ups hab ich das gesagt ?    
_

mfG


----------



## GartenEden (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sprudelstein-Becken- Bilder !!!*

Hallo Karsten,

danke für Deine Antwort, ich bin jetzt ganz schockiert das der "Dachwurz" das nicht durchstehen soll, vor allen weil er doch schon Blüten bekommen hat. Meinste wirklich das er nicht überleben wird???  

Hast Du oder vielleicht irgendwelche anderen Forumsnutzer dann irgendwelche Namen bzw. Bilder von Pflanzen die ich auf den Stein setzen kann und ihn aber auch nicht total zuwuchern.   

Ich hab nämlich noch keinen grünen Daumen und ich kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus. Bitte keine Fachbegriffe bin Gartenneuling.  

Was ist eigentlich ein Nährstoffaustritt und warum hab ich denn  da keinen in meinen Becken???Kann man den irgendwie züchten oder herstellen.??? Sorry aber ich hab da wirklich keine Ahnung von nichts.

Danke einstweilen und viele Grüße.:cu :cu


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sprudelstein-Becken- Bilder !!!*

Hallo Unbekannte(r),

ohne Karsten wiedersprechen zu wollen,
meine Hauswurzsammlung gedeiht seit 
Jahren sehr gut am Bachlauf - und Teich-
rand, da kann man auch Glück haben  

"Nährstoffaustritt":

vereinfacht gesagt, im Wasser sind Nährstoffe
durch Blätter, Pollen, Insekten etc.pp
Wasserpflanzen und Algen ernähren sich
davon. Wenn also keine "schönen" Pflanzen
im Becken sind, welche die Nährstoffe aus 
dem Wasser ziehn, bleibt den "hässlichen"
Algen mehr "Futter" - leuchtet ein, oder?  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## karsten. (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sprudelstein-Becken- Bilder !!!*

upps 
da war jemand scheller  

trotzdem  



Hallo

A u s t r a g           
nicht Austritt  

schau mal hier 

oder hier

das was jetzt an Nährstoffen in Euer Wasser gerät wird von den Algen zu grüner  Biomasse "verarbeitet"
wenn Ihr das nicht wollt   müsst ihr die Algen aushungern also
Nährstoffe austragen ,entweder durch 
-höhere Pflanzen als Nahrungskonkrent
oder 
dadurch dass ihr immer wieder mit geeigneten Systemen oder Methoden die Algen entfernt und somit die darin gebundenen Nährstoffe .

zu den Sempervivum 
die vergeilen Dir an einem zu feuchtem Standort .



> Die Übersetzung des botanischen Namens bedeutet  immerlebend (semper = immer , vivum = lebend).
> 
> Das natürliche Vorkommen liegt in den Alpen, auf dem Balkan, den Pyrenäen und eine Art im Atlasgebirge in Afrika.
> 
> ...



zu "pflegeleichten" Pflanzen darfs Du MICH nicht fragen  

so was geht ...  

wenn Pflanzen wuchern geht es ihnen gut !
ich will das meine Pflanzen wuchern 
wenn man sie im Zaum halten (gestalten) will muss man was dafür tun
nix wächst schneller als ich es schneiden kann .
(in meinem zweitem Leben pflege ich Bonsai)  

Der Standort muss zur Art passen ! 
auf den trockenen Stellen kannst Du die alpinen oder Wüstengewächse ja kultivieren 
in den dauerhaft feuchten Stellen eben Moose , __ Farne , __ Pfennigkraut oder so was

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Uracher_Wasserfall_Farne_auf_Tuff-Felsen_01.jpg

mfG

nur so


----------



## axel (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sprudelsteinbecken-Grün, Grün, Grün ich kann die Farbe nicht mehr sehn!!!*

Hallo GartenEden !

Nur mal so am Rande . Wenn Du weniger Smileys in einem Beitrag benutzt kannst Du auch mehr Bilder hochladen in dem Beitrag .
1 Smiley = 1 Foto  und 20 Smileys oder Fotos darfst Du pro Beitrag verwenden.
An sonsten toller Sprudelstein  

Lg
axel


----------



## robsig12 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sprudelsteinbecken-Grün, Grün, Grün ich kann die Farbe nicht mehr sehn!!!*



			
				axel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo GartenEden !
> 
> Nur mal so am Rande . Wenn Du weniger Smileys in einem Beitrag benutzt kannst Du auch mehr Bilder hochladen in dem Beitrag .
> 1 Smiley = 1 Foto  und 20 Smileys oder Fotos darfst Du pro Beitrag verwenden.
> ...



Man kann nicht nur mehr Bilder hochladen, auch die Forummitglieder können den Text leichter lesen, wenn nicht alles Blinkt!

PS.: Dein Sprudelstein gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------

